# this really bites



## xoKVox (Mar 6, 2007)

I CANT STICK TO A DIET.

i must be a huge failure @ life, who gains weight constantllyy

its awful, i need help.


----------



## missy29 (Mar 6, 2007)

I feel your pain!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am exactly the same. I cannot stick to a diet for the life of me.  I started a thread on here back in january with the hope to lose 10kg, and its now march, and i'm still the same weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am finding that the harder I try, the more I stuff up. When I dont worry about "dieting" as such, i eat rather healthily, and exercise. Its very weird. But when I know I cant eat "bad" food, i pig out and binge. 

I find keeping a food diary really helps. That way you can track what you are eating!


----------

